# Old fashioned sweet shops especially interested in Cork & Tipperary.



## shopgirl (7 Sep 2010)

I am interested in contacting any of the Old Fashioned sweet shops, (or indeed any sweet shops) that seem to be springing up all over the place.  I know about the ones in Kilkenny,Malahide, Santry, Balbriggan, Drogheda and wonder if anyone knows of any others, have partic interest in Cork & Tipperary. Thanks


----------



## Newbie! (7 Sep 2010)

There was an old sweet shop on aungier st. I think a newer shop has replaced it but they continue to carry the range of sweets etc.


----------



## ophelia (7 Sep 2010)

There is one in Dundrum village (Dublin).


----------



## ginac (7 Sep 2010)

there is a new one open in Portlaoise , all the old favourites  bought by the Quarter


----------



## shopgirl (7 Sep 2010)

Great, thanks for the replies


----------



## Plek Trum (10 Sep 2010)

There is one in Killarney, opposite MD O'Sheas on the main st if that helps...


----------



## Happy Girl (10 Sep 2010)

One just opened in Navan.


----------



## TarfHead (10 Sep 2010)

Cabinteely village (D18)


----------



## sustanon (10 Sep 2010)

so how much is a quarter of Bon Bons anyway?


----------



## shopgirl (10 Sep 2010)

Thanks a mil for all that - keep them coming! 

Re: the price of bonbons - they vary from €1.13 to €2.00!


----------



## Marietta (10 Sep 2010)

shopgirl said:


> I am interested in contacting any of the Old Fashioned sweet shops, (or indeed any sweet shops) that seem to be springing up all over the place. I know about the ones in Kilkenny,Malahide, Santry, Balbriggan, Drogheda and wonder if anyone knows of any others, have partic interest in Cork & Tipperary. Thanks


 

There is one in Macroom, can't recall the name but it is out towards the Killarney road, a real quaint  old fashioned sweet shop.


----------



## JohnJay (10 Sep 2010)

theres on in Kilkenny. http://www.slipsweetshop.com/location.php


----------



## Odea (11 Sep 2010)

[broken link removed]


----------



## vin1070 (11 Sep 2010)

Marietta said:


> There is one in Macroom, can't recall the name but it is out towards the Killarney road, a real quaint  old fashioned sweet shop.


hi thares a really good one in trim siopa an caislean have a huge selection


----------



## silverwake (13 Sep 2010)

There's another one in the main st. of Mallow, near the library


----------



## bren1916 (13 Sep 2010)

One opened up around April/May in Skerries and is flying..


----------



## Betsygirl (24 Sep 2010)

There's one in Donabate


----------



## soy (1 Oct 2010)

Linehans in Cork city http://homepage.eircom.net/~stmarysonthehill/comenius/traditionalfoods/linehans.html

They make their own sweets


----------



## Knuttell (1 Oct 2010)

Letterkenny...


----------



## shopgirl (4 Oct 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, much appreciated. I'll be off soon on my world tour of Irish sweet shops!


----------



## Merlincork (29 Nov 2011)

*Sweet Shops in Cork*

There is a new sweet shop opening in Cork this weekend. The Half-Door Sweet Company. It will be opening next to Smyths Toy Store on Maylor Street. Every type of sweet you can imagine!


----------



## Ceist Beag (29 Nov 2011)

It's not called Merlins Sweet Shop by any chance?


----------



## Deiseblue (29 Nov 2011)

Two in Waterford.

One in Red Square & the other on Michael Street.


----------



## peteb (29 Nov 2011)

Isn't there one in cork city.  Mr Simm's I think? Theres one of the same chain in Limerick city too.


----------



## Firefly (29 Nov 2011)

There's a really good one called The Olde Sweet Shoppe on Oliver Plunkett St in Cork. What's nice is that they really take their time with you..no rushing.


----------



## mark1 (29 Nov 2011)

There are now 3 in kilkenny,the slip sweet shop being the original of the species but sadly one persons good idea seems to bring out lots of competition, one on John street another in the Market cross shopping centre and the original on the butterslip


----------



## 7seats (29 Nov 2011)

New one opened in Greystones last month...Queues out the door most of the times I've passed it.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/infomatique/6334435182/


----------



## Tired Paul (29 Nov 2011)

Shop opened in Cork City, Oliver Plunkett Street few months back.


----------



## Jeannie (29 Nov 2011)

One opened in Dingle while we were there in July


----------



## Jeannie (29 Nov 2011)

one opened in Dingle while we were there in July


----------



## majee (30 Nov 2011)

there's one in bandon.


----------



## The_Banker (30 Nov 2011)

Firefly/peteb
Mr Simms and The Olde Sweet Sweet Shoppe are one in the same shop in Oliver Plunket St Cork City. I have seen these shops in the UK and I think they are part of a franchise.

There is a similar shop after opening on the Main St in Carrigaline outside Cork City and while the decor and set up is more or less the same as the one in Cork City Centre the name is different (cant think of it right now).


----------



## salaried (1 Dec 2011)

Aunty Nellies, Its on the north main street in cork city, Next to the gate cinema, A time warp back to the 80,s sweet shop.


----------

